# Digitizing for a 14" x 48" sewing field



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am buying a Toyota 9100NET with the X-Panta option. This is a border sash frame with a 14" x 48" sewing field (maybe slightly smaller). How can I get digitizing for this done? anybody here know a digitizer with experience with one of these?

-James Leonard


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Any digitizer should be able to create a file for you for that size sewing field. 
Volant Tech is a digitizing company in San Antonio Texas. They have a sister company that does embroidery up to 40"x40" so I'm pretty sure Volant could do this for you. They do really good work, prices are decent and they are nice people to work with.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I use Embroidery Office Design Maxx, just for curiosity I defined a hoop as 14x48 and brought it up on the screen, no problem. I think most of the higher end software packages should be able to handle designs of that size, you might run into limitations of the number of stitches in the design.


----------



## taoknitter (Aug 26, 2010)

The sewing field on the Toyota is 19.5" x 14" so designs bigger than that still need to be split, right?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have a much smaller field and I did a banner with it, 3'x6' just by rehooping. The software doesn't know what the machine can do, just give it the size and it obeys.


----------



## taoknitter (Aug 26, 2010)

I was just checking to see if the X-Panto came with new software that over-rode the smaller sewing field...wishful thinking!!

I digitize for Irish dance dresses and routinely have to digitize, split, and stitch designs that are larger than my Toyota's 19.5x14 sewing field. It does require re-hooping, and while I am good at it, I wish I had an extra $2500 around so I could get the x-Panto! I have used the super double wide hoop-it-all for my home machine and digitized/split many designs for it, so I imagine the splitting and hoop adjustments are similar. If I can be of any help, please let me know.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, whether the sewing field is continuous or if it needs segmented designs is one of the things I need to clarify. I'm hoping the system software reads the max width from the pantograph hardware, so the large size would be automatically available. I will ask about this on Monday. I don't expect to have the X-Panto mounted all the time since the extra weight of the frame and materials will constrain the speed the machine can be run at. The specs show a 700 spm max.

In any event Embird cannot digitize for things larger than about 29" apparently, so other arrangements will have to be made.

-James Leonard


----------



## taoknitter (Aug 26, 2010)

I will be very interested in what you learn, so I hope you wil come back and post. Again, if I can help with the digitizing, I can do things as large as you need. Here is a link to a banner I did for friends of my mother: Banner - a set on Flickr This was about 30"x18" which meant even with the x-panto it would have had to be split (this took 3 hoopings with the border frame), but there was no issue with digitizing something this large.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, I will definitely keep this thread going. What software do you use for digitizing? I am looking to have a design made to stitch at ISS Long Beach. We will take delivery of our Toyota at the show and it will be in use in the Datastitch booth during the show.

-James Leonard


----------



## taoknitter (Aug 26, 2010)

I use the Bernina Designer Plus. I considered buying the Wilcom a few years ago (they also make the Bernina DP), but the friend who taught me to use the Toyotas (I used his machines for the work I do before I bought my own) felt that the work I was doing was equal to what he did with his Wilcom and advised me to just keep doing it my way. Have yet to meet a challenge it can't handle. I can convert to any format that I or my clients need, except for .jef and I use Embird for that one. I really only use the Pantograms Forte to check my .dst files for placement before I run them on my Toyota.

I look forward to what you learn about the x-panto...I might yet have to save my pennies for it!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

My sash frame is 14 X 21. I just digitize like normal. No special settings. I'm using Pulse & Tajima.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

How much do you charge to digitize I have a logo I need digitizes the size would probably by a 3x4 it should fit in a 4x4 frame? Let me know if your are interested.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I just heard from my vendor (Datastitch). The X-Panto will indeed stitch the complete area continuously. The actual area is a little smaller than the size of the frame itself:

350mm x 1,200mm (13.8" x 47.2")

I am really looking forward to working with this attachment.

-James


----------



## taoknitter (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow...thank you for the info!!!


----------



## patm7419 (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried using the X-Panta on a machine other than a Toyota? Will it attach and run on the Tajima Neo's since they are virtually the same machine? Very curious as I was looking heavily at the Neo but would like to know if it can also operate the X-Panta frame and arm. Thanks!


----------

